# Poll - what do you guys pay good solid employees?



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> That is how my piece workers operate. They usually bring a helper with them & split what they make a year.
> 
> A good piece worker can make over $100,000.00 a year @ $4.00/sheet. most of them split around 30% with thier helper which is equal to about $30,000.00/year. Now that isn't done illegally. It is a predetermined rate that they set when they come to work which I use to issue checks each week, all taxed. They are free to change that whenever they please. I also have piece work subs I use but they get $8.00/brd to hang & $3.00/brd/per coat to finish..however they have labor & business burdens that employees do not.
> 
> ...


 
$4/board? So um...$0.12 sq/ft for 8*4's?...$0.1 sq/ft for 10's...etc?

Um.....

Any decent boarder should make $20/hr. So let's say his helper makes $15=$35/hr.

So they have to board up 9 sheets/hr to just break even. So they have to board a sheet every 6.5 minutes...steady.

They're working harder than sweat shop residents the night before shipment...to make $20/hr...:whistling.

12 Cents a sq/ft huh? WOW!

Listen...I'm not doubting you. But WTF? I won't even consider anything less than $1/sq/ft so I got guys out there charging almost 1/10th of my price?

I'll sub out ALL of my future boarding jobs to ANYONE in the Toronto Area that will charge me five times what your guys get paid...Anyday!

Good on ya I guess...but WTF?:sad:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

$255.00 Hour..

At least that is what I added up.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Heritage said:


> $4/board? So um...$0.12 sq/ft for 8*4's?...$0.1 sq/ft for 10's...etc?
> 
> Um.....
> 
> ...


I don't think you quite read my post right..

My employees that work on Piece make $4.00/sheet..they also have all the employee benefits. I also stated that they get more for more detailed work. I am doing condominium work now with a 40' ceiling in the entry way, and they are getting $9.00/sheet for the entryway.

My Subcontractor piece workers start @ $8.00/board and get paid up to $12.00/board, which is actually above average for a piece worker in this area, alot are paying down to $5.50-$6.00/board, so I think I am pretty fair. 

Most of my piece workers on the book make between $60,000.00-$80,000.00 a year after taxes, give or take obviously

Also, I showed what my hourly hangers make, which is $15.00-$17.00 an hour when they are hired, and up depending on if they can finish. Same for my framers, ceiling mechanics & EIFS mechanics. Which is just about where you stated one should be paid. Add in full health, dental, eye, vac, holiday pay, and company trucks(for some)..and all my employees are treated quite fairly.

I don't mean to sound rude, but I think you just read it wrong..I am not a sweat shop lol.


----------



## Journeyman T (Feb 21, 2007)

It sounds to me like one of you guys offered someone some baloney . . .



Mud Master said:


> No one goes into piece work if they can't do 90-120/day.


:laughing:

and got some baloney offered back . . .



rbsremodeling said:


> I have a 6 guys that hang and finish sheetrock for me they will hangup to 400 sheets and the first coat in a residential house in 8 hours. I could only imagine what they would do in a wide open commercial space.


:clap:

I just recently worked with a guy that moved here from Florida. He said he did piece work hanging 60 sheets a day. I just laughed when he told me. I also have to wonder how long his days in Florida were because by the end of my 40 sheets in 8 hours he could barely catch his breath trying to keep up with me.

Can drywall be hung as fast as you guys say? Almost, but it won't be a quality job by any means, certainly not on a consistent basis. A two-man-crew will almost never hang 120 sheets in a day even if they hang down right sloppy. Six guys would have to average 67 sheets each to hang 400 in eight hours, and that's before the first coat of finish. Sometimes one guy can hang 40 sheets by himself, and sometimes two guys can hang 80, it depends how it goes. However, that's about the max.

If you guys want to fib around with each other that's up to you, but keep in mind that this site is for professionals, so don't be surprised when we call you on it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

The do it all day long. 

Two man crews and hang all the ceilings then then (2) two man crews for the walls. One man putting up bead and one man screwing off. Then the all mud.

I also second mud master if you can't hang 100 sheets a day and you are a sub you are in the wrong business.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> If anyone posts that they pay 30+ an hour... Let me know. I could do for a lot less headaches and live with 30 an hour.


I get $33.12 per hour.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Oh Chiwawa!*

I don't pay employee's a dime, the customer does.:w00t: But seriously--appretice plumbers $15.50 hr--Journeyman plumber $ piece work.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

PARA1 said:


> I don't pay employee's a dime, the customer does.:w00t: But seriously--appretice plumbers $15.50 hr--Journeyman plumber $ piece work.


Apprentice Plumbers here are paid on what period there in at school, 1st through 8th, the board sets that amount not the owners of the businesses.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Apprentice Plumbers here are paid on what period there in at school, 1st through 8th, the board sets that amount not the owners of the businesses.


Our apprentices are paid a percentage of journeyman scale, that has raises based on the five year apprenticeship, a first year apprentice makes 25% journeyman scale, a second year 33%, on up, a fourth year apprentice makes 75% of journeyman's scale, and does not make more than that till he passes the license exam.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Journeyman T said:


> It sounds to me like one of you guys offered someone some baloney . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol....if your using piece workers(2-4 man crews) that are NOT getting around 100 sheets a day, I hope your work is small when it comes to sheetrock & I hope you never go into piece work.

And *who the hell are you* to question the quality of our work:furious:? Just because you have never seen it done, that means that it doesn't exist or can't be done? It is VERY possible and MANY men can hang around 100 sheets of QUALITY work in a 8-10 hour day, and is common for a man to hang 67 himself. Sure, I have hourly guys that only get about 50-60 a day by themselves, but that is why their hourly. You are not calling me or anyone else out on anything, and if you think its "professional" to call someone elses work or statements false, without proof other than the slower piece workers you've seen..you sir, are the most unprofessional of all.

I just read an article in this months Walls & Ceilings about a piece worker who had an injury & could not work anymore and he told a story about how he & two other guys got 300 in a day, though left the routing to the next day. he also stated that he used to get about 100 a day himself.

In my prime I could take a helper & easily get 100 sheets of 4x8 or even 4x10 1/2" board w/ 8' ceilings cut, glued, screwed off & routed in 8-10 hours & all joints were tight, spanned beams & plates properly, didn't land on jack studs & broke in the right places. That is only around 12 sheets an hour wtf? And I was not the fastest on the crew. I could also tape around 120 sheets a day, and block/skim about 90 a day. When I stopped piece work & went into commercial build outs, the count diminished, though I got faster at other trades.

My projects now range from 8,000-80,000 sheets so don't you dare tell me it can't be done with quality.

You need to check yourself before making statements you don't know for a fact are true. What a blow-hole.


----------

